# Show us your desktop



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is mine desktop wallpaper. Its from Sex &amp; The City. It is one of my fave quotes from the show.

What is yours?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* I love your wallpaper Marisol, did you make that yourself? Great job! Here's mine, nothing fancy... Nice pic Charmaine. Nah, I didn't make it myself. I got it from a LJ community for Sex &amp; The City. Its an awesome quote, isnt it?
Also, Firefox rules!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here's mine... It's the car that I WILL OWN ONE DAY!!






2005 (or later! lol) Mustang GT Deluxe Convertible (8 cyl. in Torch Red)

**Drool***


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 25, 2005)

here's mine. i have tons of crap on my desktop


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow this is strange! I just changed mine today....I change mine all the time, possibly 2 times a week LOL

Here is mine. Keep in mind that this is off my 24 inch LCD flat panel so that is why it looks soo big and wide. Notice the thing on the right side with the 1.5 terabytes of disk space lol

Woo hoo and YES FIREFOX rules





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Here is mine desktop wallpaper. Its from Sex &amp; The City. It is one of my fave quotes from the show. 
What is yours?


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 25, 2005)

all the colors in mine are either pink, white, or black. it's boring, but i think it's purdy


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Wow this is strange! I just changed mine today....I change mine all the time, possibly 2 times a week LOL
Here is mine. Keep in mind that this is off my 24 inch LCD flat panel so that is why it looks soo big and wide. Notice the thing on the right side with the 1.5 terabytes of disk space lol

Woo hoo and YES FIREFOX rules

where'd ya get the clock &amp; calendar and all that stuff on the right??? Thats cool!


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

OH yeah, I love this! It's hot.

The calendar is call Rainlender and the clock and the other is called Rainmeter.

Click here for Rainlender

Click here for Rainmeter


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 25, 2005)

How do you capture your desktop???


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* 

How do you capture your desktop??? 


What I do is, hold shift + printscrn
Then open a new image in photoshop, then paste it


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* What I do is, hold shift + printscrn
Then open a new image in photoshop, then paste it

Oh, so that's what that button is on my keyboard, lol!
Mine is of my brother and his cat Magnus.


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is a close up of it(see attachment). It's a Finland project. It is soo cool, Totally customizeable etc with all kinds of skins...look here at the skins

Rainmeter is a customizable resource meter that can display various performance data in different formats. Rainmeter can measure:


CPU load 
Allocated Memory 
Network Traffic 
NT performance data 
Uptime 
Free disk space 
...and plenty of other stuff









Originally Posted by *charms23* 

What does that Rainmeter do?


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

That is a cool picture Joy. Another Firefox user too!


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* That is a cool picture Joy. Another Firefox user too! Yay for FF! Doesn't get hijacked like IE, blah!




Thanks, I love that picture (they always take naps lying in the same position as each other, too cute!). Since my family lives up in NorCal, I like to have reminders of home here in LA.


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* 

Yay for FF! Doesn't get hijacked like IE, blah!




Thanks, I love that picture (they always take naps lying in the same position as each other, too cute!). Since my family lives up in NorCal, I like to have reminders of home here in LA.








omg, my IE is jacked up beyond repair. How fucked is that?


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 25, 2005)

i just DL'd and installed firefox and i LOVE it. it's so simple and basic!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i just DL'd and installed firefox and i LOVE it. it's so simple and basic! i've been using fire fox for a bout a year and i can't go back to IE. i am in LOVE with the tabbed browsing


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 25, 2005)

My hubby had the Star Wars Episode III poster on my desktop forever but I finally changed it ... right now we have this picture of Poipu Beach in Kauai, Hawaii. While we did not actually take this picture, we did spend a day on this beach on our honeymoon, and even ate lunch at the blue and white building! (I had quesadillas with some yummy guacamole; it's so hard to get good guacamole out here in the Midwest!)


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

GirlGeek, look here quickly!!!





Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

My hubby had the Star Wars Episode III poster on my desktop forever but I finally changed it ... right now we have this picture of Poipu Beach in Kauai, Hawaii. While we did not actually take this picture, we did spend a day on this beach on our honeymoon, and even ate lunch at the blue and white building! (I had quesadillas with some yummy guacamole; it's so hard to get good guacamole out here in the Midwest!)


----------



## envymi (Apr 25, 2005)

I usually have a pic of myself on my desktop(I know it sounds really vain



) but sometimes I use this:


----------



## Geek (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* 

I usually have a pic of myself on my desktop(I know it sounds really vain




) but sometimes I use this: 


Oh I might need an Envymi desktop...


----------



## Mirtilla (Apr 25, 2005)

This is mine:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool pics everyone.


----------



## Mirtilla (Apr 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Cool pics everyone. Yes, it's true!


----------



## Liz (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is mine.



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 26, 2005)

Of course mine is of my babies... PJ and Leah.:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great pics everyone! :icon_love


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2005)

I have to clean up my desktop to post here...it's a mass...since i haven't bought my internal Hard drive yet...



I like all of you deskpics...kools...but I have a pic of my friends on my desk..Valentinaz girls...lol


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* LOL just kidding





hahahahahaha, LOL!


----------



## Marie-Line (Apr 26, 2005)

I love around 10 or 20 desktops... all are from movies :icon_love

and all have to be "dark".


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* LOL just kidding


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

lovely Desktop Mac!!! LMAO!

Marie-Line, windows looks so cool in French!



I like your version of messenger! Lots of people you have on there! Wow !


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Hey Liz, I want your wallpaper!!! I hope it doesn't crash your pc from being too HOT.



LOL ! I wonder if her monitor starts to steam up from his shower !? LOL


----------



## Marisol (Apr 27, 2005)

OMG... MAc, your desktop is awesome.


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Hey Liz, I want your wallpaper!!! I hope it doesn't crash your pc from being too HOT.



LOL!!
i WISH i was at that photo shoot


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

i wanted to bump this for the newbies


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

and hereÂ´s mine.

my friends would so laugh so hard if they saw this cause they call me Barbie as a joke (whenever I wear my beloved girly pinks).


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Hey Liz, I want your wallpaper!!! I hope it doesn't crash your pc from being too HOT.



*hmmm* I want it too. but it would distract me too much from MuT *hehe*


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* and hereÂ´s mine.my friends would so laugh so hard if they saw this cause they call me Barbie as a joke (whenever I wear my beloved girly pinks).

lmao i love it that's great


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* lmao i love it that's great oh yeah btw thanks Angela for giving the link to those quizzes (dunno the name of the website). thatÂ´s were I got it from



"which messed up version of barbie are you"


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* oh yeah btw thanks Angela for giving the link to those quizzes (dunno the name of the website). thatÂ´s were I got it from




"which messed up version of barbie are you" quizilla lol those are great quizzes and there are TONS of them a quiz for every occassion lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

wow very cool i should make myown desktops.

Originally Posted by *Trisha* I have a new pic on my desktop!http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...SC/Desktop.jpg


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

jeez i've made almost everything else lol i've made themes for my yahoo messenger and themes for other things i just never made my own desktops... i should really compile my fave pics and do it. thanks for the idea


----------



## Andi (May 16, 2005)

how cool Trisha! how did you do that?


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

that's cool trisha. who is the couple kissing? is that you? oh, and is that youa a baby?


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

LOL!!
i WISH i was at that photo shoot




Weren't you in it? I thought you told me you were below the shot of the camera? hehehe OH DAMN, im in trouble now!!


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 

I have a new pic on my desktop!http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...SC/Desktop.jpg 


Trisha, why don't you post it here on MUT?


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Weren't you in it? I thought you told me you were below the shot of the camera? hehehe OH DAMN, im in trouble now!!



hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!! i WISH!!!! i'd show him things he's never seen! i'm the queen of something other than queen mutalker.


----------



## Geek (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!! i WISH!!!! i'd show him things he's never seen! i'm the queen of something other than queen mutalker.







ROFLMAO!!! Oh come on!!! Not the queen of something other than QUEEN MUT'er!!! it can't be true!!


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* ROFLMAO!!! Oh come on!!! Not the queen of something other than QUEEN MUT'er!!! it can't be true!! lol. ask my bf.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 29, 2005)

i was just looking threw some old thread and i like this one, everybody has a cool desktop


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine's seriously cluttered. I need to do a clean sweep. But here it is anyway. I change mine a lot too, but right now it's a recent pic of me and my family.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 30, 2005)

awww you guys look so cute malinda, your boy is going to be such a heart breaker! i would post mine but i dont know how to


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

Just hold down the "shift" key and the "print screen" key together. It won't do anything but flash...what it's doing is copying the image. Then go into an image program like Photoshop, open a new document, and then click edit then paste. Your desktop image should then appear and you can resize it and save it!!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

And thank you!! He is a precious doll!!


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 30, 2005)

mine is pretty basic. just my fav person in the world :icon_love


----------



## Saints (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's mine


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 30, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2005)

I thought I would reshow mine since it has changed.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh everyone has such fancy cute desktops!Mine is ofcourse of my daughter, but the pic got so bad!!

Attachment 10863


----------



## Geek (Dec 30, 2005)

LOL KittyM, you took a pic of your monitor




Inside this thread is instructions on how to make a screen capture. At anyrate, your daughter is sooo beautiful like her mommy LOL


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok, mine is the Windows XP Autumn leaves scene.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 30, 2005)

lmao @ tony, kittty your daughter is so pretty like her mommy


----------



## DG_14 (Dec 30, 2005)

I feel silly for showing my desktop image, but...it's basically a crossover between my favorite cartoon and the Phantom of the Opera. ^^;; Hehe...I drew it myself and colored it on PSP 9. (Argh, I could kick myself for forgetting to shade the characters, though...)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *DG_14* I feel silly for showing my desktop image, but...it's basically a crossover between my favorite cartoon and the Phantom of the Opera. ^^;; Hehe...I drew it myself and colored it on PSP 9. (Argh, I could kick myself for forgetting to shade the characters, though...) thats so cute, i like it


----------



## DG_14 (Dec 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* thats so cute, i like it Thank you!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank you so much Char and Trisha!!!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool pics everyone!


----------



## *LeeLoo* (Jan 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is mine desktop wallpaper. Its from Sex &amp; The City. It is one of my fave quotes from the show. 
What is yours?

I love this wallpaper. Could you please send it to me?


----------



## Marisol (Jan 2, 2006)

Here is my current one.

Leeloo- I have attached the SATC one too.


----------



## *LeeLoo* (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## LVA (Jul 5, 2006)

bump! hee hee .. it's so fun to see every1's desktops ....





here's mine ... plain and simple.. but i _love__ the widgets



_


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my current desktop


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my work destop. I'll post my home later....


----------



## Lia (Jul 5, 2006)

My desktop:


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Now, I bet this is of NO surprise to anyone *lmao*


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's mine...naturally it is of Wentworth Miller LoL


----------



## Harlot (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to bother girls but how do you put pictures up of your desktop?


----------



## Kelly (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Kelly (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* Sorry to bother girls but how do you put pictures up of your desktop? Hold the Shift Button and the Print Screen Button at the same time (make sure there is nothing open in your desktop or it will copy that too)...then go paste it into photo shop or I used microsoft paint.


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* Sorry to bother girls but how do you put pictures up of your desktop? shift + prtscn and paste into paint. save as .jpg.
PM if you need any help!!


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Aquilah and Ashley....HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Now, I bet this is of NO surprise to anyone *lmao*http://members.aol.com/arisley04/desktop2.jpg

i too am a race fan...born and raised...my younger bro is named dale after dale earnhardt and we used to have a dog name earnhardt who just died in 2001...our dog now is named ralph which was dales real name...dale jr is my love! lol...and reed sorenson! oohhh i just wanna eat him up! i have a few racers that i love and a few that i hate... lol... tony is an awesome racer and hes sooo nice...i got the chance to meet him last year...ive met quite a few racers infact...but anywho i love your desktop

heres mine i made it myself no surprise considering im disgustingly obsessed


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Now, I bet this is of NO surprise to anyone *lmao*http://members.aol.com/arisley04/desktop2.jpg

I take it you're a NASCAR fan. My friend works for NASCAR...she's actually the first African American female official. I've been to the California Speedway a couple of times. It's cool because she always gets us access to the pit right next to the action (there are some really HOT mechanics down there!). The only thing I don't like is how loud it is when you're so close to the track. Thank God for ear plugs. =)


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* i too am a race fan...born and raised...my younger bro is named dale after dale earnhardt and we used to have a dog name earnhardt who just died in 2001...our dog now is named ralph which was dales real name...dale jr is my love! lol...and reed sorenson! oohhh i just wanna eat him up! i have a few racers that i love and a few that i hate... lol... tony is an awesome racer and hes sooo nice...i got the chance to meet him last year...ive met quite a few racers infact...but anywho i love your desktop

Dale's a cutie too! Kasey Khane is TOO hot!!! Elliott Sadler looks pretty hot himself on certain days. I absolutely CANNOT STAND Robby Gordon, Matt Kenseth and Kurt Busch!!!! Ryan Newman isn't too high on my "Good" list either *lmao* I'm hoping to get into the pits if Tony races the dirt track here at Lebanon Valley in a few weeks when they have the New Hampshire race... Better believe I'll be on Cloud 9!!!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Aquilah and Ashley....HOT HOT HOT! Thanks Mel! The more I look at the pic, the more I realize Tony has a teddy bear quality to him, and I find he's getting cuter *lmao* Of course I RARELY see my desktop since I have AOL up to be on here *lmao*

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* I take it you're a NASCAR fan. My friend works for NASCAR...she's actually the first African American female official. I've been to the California Speedway a couple of times. It's cool because she always gets us access to the pit right next to the action (there are some really HOT mechanics down there!). The only thing I don't like is how loud it is when you're so close to the track. Thank God for ear plugs. =) OMG! OMG! Is she only at the California Speedway? If she ventures to Dover, tell her I need to get into the pits like no other next year! Already reserved our seats we had this year! Honestly, I can't do the ear plugs. We sat in Row 6 at Darlington last year, and Row 2 in Dover this year. More than anything, it's the jet trucks that bother me. I'm more than okay w/ the cars at almost 200mph going by! It's actually a steady flow most times, so that helps... It's on the restart when people start lagging that it takes a few mins. for my ears to catch up *lol*


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* heres mine i made it myself no surprise considering im disgustingly obsessed I love it!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't watch racing. I dunno why - I just can't watch cars drive around in circles LoL, but this guy is CUUUUUUUUUUUTE. He totally looks like one of the type of guys I go for. The is another racer...he's not Nascar though, he's IRL....DAN WHELDON! He's hot AND british. It's awesome. Yeah ok I'd watch him drive around in circles....






Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Now, I bet this is of NO surprise to anyone *lmao*
http://members.aol.com/arisley04/desktop2.jpg


----------



## hollyxann (Jul 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Dale's a cutie too! Kasey Khane is TOO hot!!! Elliott Sadler looks pretty hot himself on certain days. I absolutely CANNOT STAND Robby Gordon, Matt Kenseth and Kurt Busch!!!! Ryan Newman isn't too high on my "Good" list either *lmao* I'm hoping to get into the pits if Tony races the dirt track here at Lebanon Valley in a few weeks when they have the New Hampshire race... Better believe I'll be on Cloud 9!!! ohh i know i cant stand either one of the busch brothers! ugh! lol and i cant stand robby gordon...hes so far up his own butt as well as matt...im not a huge fan of ryan newmans but i mean he isnt nearly as bad as kurt or kyle busch...

i bet a bunch of the older races when i was younger and ive met a few of the newer guys as well...we have the goodyear tire plant here in akron ohio and they make the tires for nascar so a few years ago a bunch of the drivers came to akron and tested the tires on the goodyear tire testing track which is like 10 minutes from my house...if that...so it was awesome they let a bunch of people in and we got autographs and stuff...i have darrell waltrip's autograph...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:
OMG! OMG! Is she only at the California Speedway? If she ventures to Dover, tell her I need to get into the pits like no other next year! Already reserved our seats we had this year! Honestly, I can't do the ear plugs. We sat in Row 6 at Darlington last year, and Row 2 in Dover this year. More than anything, it's the jet trucks that bother me. I'm more than okay w/ the cars at almost 200mph going by! It's actually a steady flow most times, so that helps... It's on the restart when people start lagging that it takes a few mins. for my ears to catch up *lol* No, she isn't just at the California Speedway, but since I live in LA that's the only one I have been to. She actually travels ALL the time all over the place. She's only home like 2 days out the week and the rest of the time she's either in Bristo, Daytona, or wherever NASCAR happens to be that week. I can't believe you don't use earplugs! I couldn't imagine being that close without them, but I guess you're used to it. I remember the first time I went and I was complaining about the noise, so she took me to get some plugs. It was funny because right after I got them, the Wayans brothers (Shawn and Marlon) came behind me looking for some, but I took the LAST pair, LOL.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 5, 2006)

LVA, do you have a pC?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

I have attached a pic of what my desktop looked like earlier today and a pic of what I just changed it to like 10 minutes ago.

The first is a pic that I took at the GRAMMYS this year. I was proud of the photo because they have a STRICT no picture taking rule at the GRAMMYS (so I couldn't bring my digi cam), but I mangaged to sneak a pic with Sean Paul with my camera phone (gotta love technolgy!) I have had that picture as my background since Feb., so I finally decided to change it...

The new pic is from this Monday when I took my friend to meet Wood Harris and Mos Def for his birthday. I'm the only girl in the pic and my friend is the guy next to Mos. I look horrible in the pic, but everybody else looks good, LOL.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

Love everyone's wallpaper!

Here is my current one... can you tell that I liked the movie? I want a pair of heels like that one.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Love everyone's wallpaper!
Here is my current one... can you tell that I liked the movie? I want a pair of heels like that one.

Haha, yeah I wouldn't mind having a pair of heels like that either....HOT!


----------



## LVA (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Brownshugaz* LVA, do you have a pC? ummm .. no, i have a laptop



y ?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 8, 2006)

my current desktop - the cd cover for Thom Yorke new album The Eraser. I am fascinated with it


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* my current desktop - the cd cover for Thom Yorke new album The Eraser. I am fascinated with it






How is the CD?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* The new pic is from this Monday when I took my friend to meet Wood Harris and Mos Def for his birthday. I'm the only girl in the pic and my friend is the guy next to Mos. I look horrible in the pic, but everybody else looks good, LOL. Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait. You know Wood Harris? The studly stud from "Remember the Titans"? And Mos Def? Drool. Hook a girl UP! lol. Great wallpapers, and I think you look great in both of them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mine's just this little island at the moment... where I'd love to be right now!! lol


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Mine's just this little island at the moment... where I'd love to be right now!! lol I have that one at work and also use it as a screen saver.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

hi all. its good to be back. i was away in memphis, tn helping my sister and her family

relocate.

my desktop is very boring. i use the defaut one that came w/ the pc. a royal blue. thats it


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait. You know Wood Harris? The studly stud from "Remember the Titans"? And Mos Def? Drool. Hook a girl UP! lol. Great wallpapers, and I think you look great in both of them.




Lol, yeah, actually Wood is my bro's best friend. I guess you can say I know him because he comes over to my house ALL the time. Since it was my friend's b-day and I knew he liked Wood (Wood plays on The WIRE and my friend loves that show), I got him to come have dinner with us. Now, while we were eating we got on the topic of Hip-Hop and I mentioned that I LOVED Mos Def and Wood told me that he has been friends with Mos for like 13 years AND that he was in town. After dinner we ended up goin to the hotel Mos was staying at and we just chilled for like 2 hours. We talked about music, life, politics, everything...it was sooo TIGHT. He even shared his jelly beans with me and GURRRL they were the best jelly beans I have ever tasted. Needless to say, I love Mos Def more than ever now....actually I'm kinda sprung. Too bad he's married with children




Anyway, thanks for the compliment. I had no idea I would be meeting Mos that night, otherwise I would have DRESSED for the occasion



...but whatever, i still had fun.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* Lol, yeah, actually Wood is my bro's best friend. I guess you can say I know him because he comes over to my house ALL the time. Since it was my friend's b-day and I knew he liked Wood (Wood plays on The WIRE and my friend loves that show), I got him to come have dinner with us. Now, while we were eating we got on the topic of Hip-Hop and I mentioned that I LOVED Mos Def and Wood told me that he has been friends with Mos for like 13 years AND that he was in town. After dinner we ended up goin to the hotel Mos was staying at and we just chilled for like 2 hours. We talked about music, life, politics, everything...it was sooo TIGHT. He even shared his jelly beans with me and GURRRL they were the best jelly beans I have ever tasted. Needless to say, I love Mos Def more than ever now....actually I'm kinda sprung. Too bad he's married with children




Anyway, thanks for the compliment. I had no idea I would be meeting Mos that night, otherwise I would have DRESSED for the occasion



...but whatever, i still had fun.

Hey, as long as a good time was had, you know? He might have responded to you differently had you been dressed to the nines. Love the jelly bean anecdote, btw!




Also, you should know, I'm moving to wherever you're at to be your new best friend, so call Wood over and let's hang out! Lol. He's so cute with the smile and the dimples. Ok, I'll shut up now.





Here are two of my desktop wallpapers, the first I had up until today and it's a character from the anime _Bleach_, the second is my current one with Jean Gray from the X-Men comics (I'm pretty sure). I'm a geek, I know.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol*



How is the CD? if you liked KID A - you're going to love it



but even if you don't - it's just an excellent album.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Hey, as long as a good time was had, you know? He might have responded to you differently had you been dressed to the nines. Love the jelly bean anecdote, btw!




Also, you should know, I'm moving to wherever you're at to be your new best friend, so call Wood over and let's hang out! Lol. He's so cute with the smile and the dimples. Ok, I'll shut up now.





Here are two of my desktop wallpapers, the first I had up until today and it's a character from the anime _Bleach_, the second is my current one with Jean Gray from the X-Men comics (I'm pretty sure). I'm a geek, I know.

Lol, well u better move quick cuz I'm only here for the summer, then it's back to school for me. But seriously, if you plan on visitin' LA this summer, let me know. I'll see if I can see if I can arrange a meeting for you



. He's such a cool ass person too. We all went out to this club last night and that was the first time I had ever been with them in that kind of setting. Girls were surrounding him left and right, but he kept his cool. It was actually kinda funny to watch...
Anyway, I love the Phoenix pic. I was a HUGE X-Men fan back in the day


----------



## ManiacChick2323 (Jul 9, 2006)

I change ine almost everyday. I get all off them from pixelgirlpresents.com, they are seriusly great artist on that site


----------



## Marisol (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* if you liked KID A - you're going to love it



but even if you don't - it's just an excellent album. I did like that CD. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jul 9, 2006)

I keep pics of my favorite artist, Erte, on my desktop. Here's what I have right now


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 9, 2006)

I just have a few pictures of my boyfriend &amp; I cropped together on my desktop


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Oh, so that's what that button is on my keyboard, lol!
Mine is of my brother and his cat Magnus.





that is so sweet

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* here's mine. i have tons of crap on my desktop 

i have the same desktop


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 10, 2006)

mine is a picture of my boyfriend. I miss him so much so it helps keep the pain away


----------



## LVA (Jul 10, 2006)

Brownshugaz - aww ...



u r such a sweetheart


----------



## LVA (Jul 14, 2006)

desktop update


----------



## Cocktail (Jul 14, 2006)

LVA, how do you get your icons like that? It looks so cool!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 14, 2006)

I made myself and new desktop. So here it is! the top says "My Holy Grail of Men" but the top part is cut off. BOO!


----------



## pieced (Jul 18, 2006)

My desktop is very unique, since Cottoncandy is a graphic designer, she gave a few pics she did, and this is one of them.


----------



## Shelley (May 3, 2007)

I changed my desktop pic to a fish theme, before I had palm trees. Here it is...


----------



## PinkOcho (May 3, 2007)

thats so pretty!!

well mines just a bunch of pictures of my friends and i


----------



## BeneBaby (May 3, 2007)

Here's mine....it's a Sacred Heart.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 3, 2007)

heres mine my roses from vday....


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2007)

Here is mine...


----------



## Jessica (May 4, 2007)

Marisol.....love it!!!! The color in the flower is amazing.

Benebaby.....Thats rocks!!!

I can have the flower for my sweet days and the sacred heart for my....who am i kidding???? I have no sweet days. I need the sacred heart on my desktop.


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Marisol.....love it!!!! The color in the flower is amazing.
Benebaby.....Thats rocks!!!

I can have the flower for my sweet days and the sacred heart for my....who am i kidding???? I have no sweet days. I need the sacred heart on my desktop.

Thanks. It was one of the defaults on my MAC.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 4, 2007)

I would but its crappy.


----------



## Lauren (May 4, 2007)

Ohhh, nice girls! How do you do the screen shot thing?


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 4, 2007)

Here's mine. As you can see I love playing Diner Dash and the Mystery Case File games.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 4, 2007)

Here is mineeeeee, its a picture of Jimi Hendrix/a guitar...

Oh, and laur_8706, you can do the screen shot by pressing "PrtScn" (on my keyboard its over the "Insert" button by Backspace... idk if it is the same for everyone. Then just open up a picture editing program and "paste as new image".


----------



## Marisol (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine. As you can see I love playing Diner Dash and the Mystery Case File games.



Whoo hooo! Another MAC user.


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoo hooo! Another MAC user.



Yep....I'm coming from a PC so I'm still getting used to it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 4, 2007)

the picture is way too big to put up, but here is the picture i used.....

its a picture by artist winston smith (he does collage work) called "How About a Little Bang". its been my desk top picture for years since its my fav. work by him.


----------



## bCreative (May 4, 2007)

This is mine, huge MJ fan so that's why he's my background!


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## Lauren (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, TheOpenRoad! Here's mine:


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 4, 2007)

This is a cute thread!


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 4, 2007)

Mine is a picture of Josh Groban with the African Children's choir for the Idols Gives Back! It's the cutest picture EVER.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 4, 2007)

These are all so cute. I have to post when I am not at work and I can get my own off my computer!!


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yep....I'm coming from a PC so I'm still getting used to it! Same here!


----------



## CellyCell (May 5, 2007)

Just got a new Laptop - no more desktops



woo hoo.

Anyways, here's mine:


----------



## AngelaGM (May 5, 2007)

Great desktops, ladies=)


----------



## magosienne (May 5, 2007)

i changed mine. here's what originally inspired me for my username (it's a french parody of RPGs and the quote in french says "detect ennemies downstairs").


----------



## Icie (May 5, 2007)

Cool desktops





Mine is just a wallpaper I've made for one forum, it's a Formula 1 driver Jarno Trulli


----------



## XkrissyX (May 5, 2007)

hahaha it took me awhile to figure out how to copy my desktop..hahah I just got this laptop as a Valentine Gift from my man.=)

But heres my desktop


----------



## magosienne (May 5, 2007)

it's very cute krissy (great valentine gift ! )


----------



## XkrissyX (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's very cute krissy (great valentine gift ! ) 
Hi! Thank You for the comment. Yes it was really nice of him to buy me a laptop. Now i have no reason not to marry this guy right? hahahah


----------



## MissMudPie (May 5, 2007)

Great thread!

I want a MacBook really bad, but I've got to wait a while before I can afford one!

Here's my desktop. Gotta love The Sims!


----------



## Jesskaa (May 6, 2007)

shane west, obvious reasons.. he's a hottie.


----------



## Aquilah (May 6, 2007)

I'm going to merge this with the existing thread here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...hlight=desktop

And while I'm at it, this is my current desktop with Dita Von Teese. Last time I posted it was Tony Stewart, and I no longer have that pic


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just got a new Laptop - no more desktops



woo hoo.Anyways, here's mine:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...lipboard01.jpg

very cool!!!! I grew up there....I'm from Brooklyn originally, born and raised!!!!
I cant figure out to put mine up....but here is the pic thats on there


----------



## SqueeKee (May 31, 2007)

My desktop is basically a screen capture of a loading screen from The Lord of the Rings Online (The Best Game Evar!) The city shown is Rivendell.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2007)

yay ! Kee it's great !

here's mine.


----------



## Aprill (May 31, 2007)

fish, old boring, fish, lol


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2007)

lol, i used to have a screensaver like that. with the sound and everything. it's funny for 20 secs, then you switch off the sound then you simply remove it !!!


----------



## Aprill (May 31, 2007)

yeah I know what you mean, it is so exciting when you first see and hear it, then you try to take a nap and all you hear is "bubble, Bubble, bubble", it makes me angry, so I have no screensaver at all


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2007)

lol exactly !! i don't have one either.


----------



## hushabye (Jun 1, 2007)

Here's mine. Its a little cluttered


----------



## Ricci (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 18, 2007)

I got all sortsa stuff on this...but mostly pics from last school year


----------



## ozi (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a very hot Josh Holloway on mine


----------



## DizzyCow (Aug 9, 2007)

my puppy altered by me for fun


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DizzyCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/143/gcco8.th.jpg my puppy altered by me for fun Hahaha So cute




Amd Rawr @ Josh Holloway! Hooray for scruffy guys &lt;3


----------



## Solimar (Aug 9, 2007)

My desktop


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is a picture of my desktop, it's of a simple graffiti piece. I did a photoshoot on a graffiti theme for one of my projects so this was one of them. i loooooooooooooove graffiti, so i always change them everyone in a while!


----------



## Ricci (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## Maude (Aug 9, 2007)

Harry Potter owns.


----------



## ivette (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is mine desktop wallpaper. Its from Sex &amp; The City. It is one of my fave quotes from the show. 
What is yours?

i like that marisol.mine is just boring. don't know what to put


----------



## bCreative (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## macgirl3121 (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is my desktop background.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 12, 2007)

here's mine, so now you know my fave character in Stargate Atlantis, lol !


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

I can't post my current one, it's a huge pic of a topless Tera Patrick


----------



## lovefe (Aug 12, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 12, 2007)

Got a new background:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my current desktop:


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't show you my current desktop. I would so be censured if I did, LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2007)

here's mine. i like the clock



the pic is from a beach in Brittany


----------



## vtmom (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's mine, my little Sophie girl...aww, isn't she cute??

I work in an elem. school, with computers, and when I begin an activity, I always say, "Do you see my cursor on Sophie's nose? Watch where it goes so you'll know which program to open." The kids (K-3) love it.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is an updated one of mine. Two screen shots - one has my widgets.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got all sortsa stuff on this...but mostly pics from last school year I love it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's mine!

Particularly cuz I'm always on MUT when I should be working! lol

(that's cuz I'm always waitin on IT to do suppin... :S)

desktop on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

PS:

How do I attach thumbnails?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## magosienne (Oct 16, 2007)

wow Ricci i love yours !!

here's mine, i like that kind of picture.

and i am so addicted to that clock, the best feature from Vista, lol !


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww I love the pumpkin Ricci!

Here's my current desktop


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is mine. I don't like a crowded desktop. The dock icons are Anna Sui inspired.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont see it


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont see it I forgot to attach it. It should be on there now.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG so pretty! what program is that butterfly?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is mine. I don't like a crowded desktop. The dock icons are Anna Sui inspired.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG so pretty! what program is that butterfly? The butterfly is Real Player. I was able to customize the icons. Not sure if you can do it with Vista.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

yes u can






Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The butterfly is Real Player. I was able to customize the icons. Not sure if you can do it with Vista. Im suprised u dont use iTunes or do u?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes u can



Im suprised u dont use iTunes or do u?

I do use iTunes. I will give you the breakdown of the icons from top to bottom. 
Blue/white face - Finder (Equivalent to Windows Explorer)

Purple Clock - Safari browser

Purple Music Note - iTunes

I Heart NY - Adium (Instant messenger application... sort of like Trillian or Gaim)

Purple postage stamp - iPhoto

Butterfly - Real Player (used this to watch the Big Brother Live feeds)

Purple piece of paper - iCal

Black Q - Quicktime player

Purple A - Adobe Photoshop

Those are the apps that I use the most so I have them on my dock,. But I can add as many as I want. If you look at Leony's she has more than I do.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks! so beautiful Iv wanted a MAC for at least 9 yrs now they get nicer looking as the years pass by lol I will look at Leonys

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do use iTunes. I will give you the breakdown of the icons from top to bottom. 
Blue/white face - Finder (Equivalent to Windows Explorer)

Purple Clock - Safari browser

Purple Music Note - iTunes

I Heart NY - Adium (Instant messenger application... sort of like Trillian or Gaim)

Purple postage stamp - iPhoto

Butterfly - Real Player (used this to watch the Big Brother Live feeds)

Purple piece of paper - iCal

Black Q - Quicktime player

Purple A - Adobe Photoshop

Those are the apps that I use the most so I have them on my dock,. But I can add as many as I want. If you look at Leony's she has more than I do.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! so beautiful Iv wanted a MAC for at least 9 yrs now they get nicer looking as the years pass by lol I will look at Leonys By the way, I got my dock icons on Deviantart.com Just search for dock icons. They have tons of designs.
I love my MAC.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

What a nice Desktop!

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww I love the pumpkin Ricci!
Here's my current desktop

http://www.pix8.net/pro/pic/4683v76aR/1072741.jpg


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 19, 2007)

here is mine for the time being...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here is mine for the time being... Where did you get the cool wallpaper?


----------



## Leony (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a nice Desktop! Thanks Ricci!
Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where did you get the cool wallpaper? I think she made that, not sure though.


----------



## SalJ (Oct 19, 2007)

I have webshots so it changes every few days or so, but at the moment it's sexy Jensen!! Yum.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where did you get the cool wallpaper? i actually made it. i posted a few that i made...including that one in this post:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t65...s-2-65932.html

they are on page 2


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i actually made it. i posted a few that i made...including that one in this post:https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t65...s-2-65932.html

they are on page 2

Cool! Do you take requests?


----------



## MissPout (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/MissPout/desk-1.jpg I miss this show.



I hate how it ended.


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool! Do you take requests? yea i can do that. lol. i just need to know what style you want? pics? colors? sayings/words?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i can do that. lol. i just need to know what style you want? pics? colors? sayings/words?

Let me find some pictures and I will get back to you. TIA!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Let me find some pictures and I will get back to you. TIA! not a problem. oh and i need the size of your screen...
800 x 600

1024 x 768

1280 x 800

perhaps i should just start a thread...


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not a problem. oh and i need the size of your screen...
perhaps i should just start a thread...

You should if you are up to it. I went back and looked at the other wallpapers you created and i loved them!


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You should if you are up to it. I went back and looked at the other wallpapers you created and i loved them! i think i would be up to it...where would i post that at though?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think i would be up to it...where would i post that at though?

This forum would be ok I guess.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## hollyxann (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm perhaps ill go start a thread here in the general forum

han i like that, its pretty sweet.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres mine What is that? Can't figure it out.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2007)

trippy mushroom


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif trippy mushroom It's pretty cool.


----------

